# What does "4Sevens" stand for?



## OCD (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been wondering ever since I stumbled upon oo:, spend hours browsing on :tired:, and finally order my Quark Turbo from :rock:...

What does "4Sevens" stand for? :thinking:


----------



## Databyter (Mar 15, 2010)

OCD said:


> I've been wondering ever since I stumbled upon oo:, spend hours browsing on :tired:, and finally order my Quark Turbo from :rock:...
> 
> What does "4Sevens" stand for? :thinking:


28?:devil:


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Mar 15, 2010)

Seven Thousand Seven Hundred Seventy Seven? :thinking:

It's just "7777", I don't think it can really "stand for" anything, although it may have originated somewhere. I'm sure David could tell us.


----------



## csa (Mar 15, 2010)

I bet it's a play on "4 nines", a term you'd use to describe the reliability of something.


----------



## Ragiska (Mar 15, 2010)

it was his forum username years before he even started his store, which was years before he started his own brand.


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Mar 15, 2010)

OCD said:


> What does "4Sevens" stand for? :thinking:


I guess it stands for taking the pot if your opponent only has four sixes........


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 15, 2010)

I always thought that it was to signify the "lucky" 7777 winning combo on a slot machine... :shrug:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 15, 2010)

I believe 7777 was his screen name as a budding young flashaholic here on CPF way back seven or eight years ago, before starting his great business.

Geoff

Edit: Oops, sorry Ragiska, I flashed right past your earlier answer.


----------



## BlueMarble (Mar 15, 2010)

I've wondered the same thing.


----------



## tricker (Mar 15, 2010)

i'm fairly sure it had something to do with a card game...or i made that up


----------



## OCD (Mar 15, 2010)

tricker said:


> i'm fairly sure it had something to do with a card game...or i made that up


Mabey...if it would have been "Crazy Eights"!


----------



## Radio (Mar 15, 2010)

I believe it's of biblical significance


----------



## don.gwapo (Mar 15, 2010)

I think they work 4 days instead of 7 days in a week that's why its 4/7's.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Mar 15, 2010)

Radio said:


> I believe it's of biblical significance


 
that's 777


----------



## Dioni (Mar 15, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> I believe 7777 was his screen name as a budding young flashaholic here on CPF way back seven or eight years ago, before starting his great business.


 
I also think so.


----------



## shilent (Mar 15, 2010)

I like the how the name sounds, 4Sevens. I don't like it when people say "47's", looks like forty-sevens.


----------



## flashfan (Mar 16, 2010)

Since seven is considered a lucky number by many, it could just mean 4x as lucky. I don't know why, but I always thought the name/numbers had something to do with 4sevens' family...


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 16, 2010)

Perhaps it's some sort of an oxymoron. 7 is considered to be a lucky number whereas in east asian cultures, 4 is considered to be extremely unlucky.


----------



## skyfire (Mar 16, 2010)

short for 24/7 maybe? 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. or in other words "all day everyday!"


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 16, 2010)

It started in 1989. In a run-down past the prime it never really had slots hall in Atlantic City NJ. David was down to his last quarter. Having sold his car, and all clothes but what he was wearing, he was done. He took that last quarter, and approached a slot machine that seemed to call him...taunting perhaps, or maybe the sirens for once were not calling a man to his doom. 

Holding that all important last quarter, like a talisman against all that seemed to conspire against him, he walked toward that one armed maiden. As he approached te slot, the coin slipped from his hands, and into in the dim, dark recesses between machines. He fell to the ground, hoping it hadn't rolled to far in. In the darkness between machines, he couldn't find his coin. 

An old man, perhaps not that old, but aged by the menthol 120's he was smoking between pulls off his straight whisky pulled out a small flashlight (incan mimimag if you must know), and started helping David look for his coin. Nope...not there,...what about there....and OH NO! The dim, artifact laden beam starts to fail....cheap batteries, power hungry bulb....and as the last bit of light flickers and dies, it gives JUST enough beam to catch a glimmer off the edge of his coin. 

Thanking the old man, David placed the coin in the slot...silently making a deal with the Gods, the devil, the almightly forces that live in and control gambling apparatuses (disclaimer: The NJ gaming commission denies the involvement of any non-humans in determinning the outcome of slot play)....if this one, just this one...pays off, he'll never gamble again, and listen carefully to the needs of flashaholics everywhere, and design a better flashlight that will be brighter, smaller, longer lasting, better made, and yet just as or more affordable than most of the competition. 

7....7.....7.....7.....out came the progressive jackpot.....more than enough to get him back on his feet, and up and running. He came to be known to us all as 7777, and he learned all he could about flashlights and flashaholism. The rest, my dear friends....is history (or, completely made up like the rest of this drivel....)



I need to get more sleep I think.


----------



## Essexman (Mar 16, 2010)

I think David is a big James Bond fan. 
 
Bond holds the code 007, but in the novel You Only Live Twice, he temporarily becomes "*7777*".
 
Do I get a prize ?? :tinfoil:


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 16, 2010)

one more option is that he is mr 47.. and his friends are also like mr 47.. and so they as professional hitmen decided to call them selves 4sevens.. (hitman the game... and then the movie too.. main character is number 47) 

or just poker hand of four sevens..

or just a lucky number by four. 

or maybe it is a tribute to marconi and his patent of radio..


----------



## gollum (Mar 16, 2010)

well Smokelaw's story is a great one  well done 
a tale of intrigue good , evil and triumph...:candle:

either David is a poker player or it was just his cpf name 


so c'mon David  enlighten us all


----------



## gswitter (Mar 16, 2010)

I always figured it was his birthday.

_Edit: ...and a quick check of his profile says it's not._


----------



## Christoph (Mar 16, 2010)

smokelaw1


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2010)

I wondered about it myself...then I gave up

4 is the smallest number of colors sufficient to color all planar maps.
7 is the smallest number of sides of a regular polygon that is not constructible by straightedge and compass.

47 is the largest number of cubes that cannot tile a cube.

7777 is a Kaprekar number
7777 is also the product of the totient function of 4465
7777 is part of a series or repeating digits in the decimal expansion of pi, stars at the 5241th digit
7777 in base 9 is 5740

"4 sevens" could be explained as
4x7, 7777, 28, or even more far-fetched since "sevens" does not state decimal value or quantity, only value of more than one seven per unit quantity in 4 parts, if so 7 + 77 + 777 + 7777 is a satisfactory suggestion, but when then does 8638 signify?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 16, 2010)

Excellent story smokelaw1. Thank you for providing me with a great dose of guffaw. I hope David sees it.

I eagerly await Chapter 2.

Geoff


----------



## JohnR66 (Mar 16, 2010)

I figured it was the jackpot on a slot machine.
Sure glad they weren't the three sixes:devil:


----------



## Dioni (Mar 16, 2010)

Christoph said:


> smokelaw1


 
big +1 :laughing:

and, yeah, c'mon David!


----------



## OCD (Mar 16, 2010)

As much as I was anticipating an answer to this queston...I now await (with possibly more anticipation) the explanations posed by the creativeness of fellow CPF members!


----------



## PCC (Mar 16, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> It started in 1989. In a run-down past the prime it never really had slots hall in Atlantic City NJ. David was down to his last quarter. Having sold his car, and all clothes but what he was wearing, he was done. He took that last quarter, and approached a slot machine that seemed to call him...taunting perhaps, or maybe the sirens for once were not calling a man to his doom.
> 
> Holding that all important last quarter, like a talisman against all that seemed to conspire against him, he walked toward that one armed maiden. As he approached te slot, the coin slipped from his hands, and into in the dim, dark recesses between machines. He fell to the ground, hoping it hadn't rolled to far in. In the darkness between machines, he couldn't find his coin.
> 
> ...


LOL! Nice!

I think that David is Chinese. In Cantonese 8 is _baht_ which sounds close to _faht_ which is the word for "hitting it big". 2 is _yee_ which (with different spelling) is said the same way as "easy". "28" is like "easily hitting it big" or "easy score" or "easy jackpot", etc.

Did I win a cookie?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Radio said:


> I believe it's of biblical significance



In Chinese, "Seven" pronounced as "qi" I.E. "wife".

So, 4 wives


----------



## tucolino (Mar 16, 2010)

smokelaw1,that was a good one!!


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe he's the 7th son of a 7th son of a 7th son of a 7th son. (Wonder how many of those there are in the world?)


----------



## TECENG (Mar 16, 2010)

I think it represents his ultimate goal, to product a flashlight with 7777 lumens (measured OTF of course)!


----------



## LowBat (Mar 16, 2010)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but years ago didn't 4sevens display picture used to be four playing cards, each a 7? :thinking:


----------



## Vesper (Mar 16, 2010)

Is it a tip of the hat to Marconi's famous patent. :shrug:


----------



## Essexman (Mar 16, 2010)

Davids never going to answer this is he? If he give an answer, the games up and no one will wonder what 777 stands for any more......

So lets make some more stuff up!


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 16, 2010)

btw a friend of mine is born 7/7/77. (and just after 7pm if i recall right.)


----------



## DM51 (Mar 16, 2010)

A post that caused some offense has been removed, together with replies to it.


----------



## csshih (Mar 16, 2010)

Essexman said:


> So lets make some more stuff up!



Don't ruin the fun yet D! This is amusing. :nana:


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 16, 2010)

DM51 said:


> A post that caused some offense has been removed, together with replies to it.



Bravo!


----------



## Essexman (Mar 16, 2010)

csshih said:


> Don't ruin the fun yet D! This is amusing. :nana:


 
I know, this is the most fun thread for a while for me, and for the record my Jame Bond fact was for real, not made up.


----------



## OCD (Mar 16, 2010)

I wonder if David has seen this post and is just sitting back in his chair laughing!


----------



## flasherByNight (Mar 16, 2010)

oh brother, ignorance prevails :shakehead


----------



## OCD (Mar 16, 2010)

flasherByNight said:


> oh brother, ignorance prevails :shakehead



ignorance of?


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 16, 2010)

4Sevens
7777
$7,777 is what I will eventually be sending them per quarter if they keep this up.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 16, 2010)

7777 is the number of variants of Quarks, Quark Minis, Quark Turbos, Ti, ALu, Warm, Cool, tactical, and regular there will be before I friggen stop buying them all!!!!


----------



## OCD (Mar 16, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> 7777 is the number of variants of Quarks, Quark Minis, Quark Turbos, Ti, ALu, Warm, Cool, tactical, and regular there will be before I friggen stop buying them all!!!!



Arrrgh!!! :sick2: That means I have 7776 more to go! :help:


----------



## Dioni (Mar 16, 2010)

Soon 47 will come here and will say that what we're talking about has nothing to do with it and it was only an abstract thought! :nana:


----------



## Lost Hawaiian (Mar 17, 2010)

Perhaps David felt that 3Sevens wasn't quite enough and 5Sevens would just be showing off.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 17, 2010)

flasherByNight said:


> oh brother, ignorance prevails :shakehead


Other members may not have picked up on the fact that by making this post, you are attempting to defend an extremely unpleasant post you made earlier, which I deleted, and you are therefore in violation of Rule 8. Take a week off and read up on it.


----------



## OCD (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow! Did this thread suddenly run out of gas or did we just have a major buzz kill? BTW, thanks DM51, for clearing that up for me. Thought I was missing something. :thinking:

Anyway, my wife (who thinks I spend WAY to much time on this site :tsk: ) suggested that maybe it was his and his wife's anniversary, 7-7-77! She had to be all mushy! :sick2:


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 17, 2010)

Unless he really hides his age well, he's not nearly old enough to have that anniversary.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 17, 2010)

The reason he chose the CPF username 4Sevens . . . .


'cuz 4Sixes was already taken.


_


----------



## greenLED (Mar 17, 2010)

7777=28=10=1... to be the number 1.


----------



## OCD (Mar 18, 2010)

greenLED said:


> 7777=28=10=1... to be the number 1.


----------



## Phredd (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice stories, but you're all wrong. It's kind of a George Foreman thing going on. How many George's does George Foreman have? David is a big Seinfeld fan. He named his first son "Seven" after Costanza created the name for his future son, but Susan's friends took to it for their own son. Of course, George never had a son, since he poisoned Susan with the cheap adhesive in the wedding invitations. Anyway, when David had his second son, he didn't want him to be jealous of his older brother so he named him Seven, too. Then two more sons; both Sevens. So, now he has four sons, four Sevens. You'll notice that he posts his sons in his avatar. Good dad. Confused sons, all four of them.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 18, 2010)

greenLED said:


> 7777=28=10=1... to be the number 1.


That's great!


----------



## carrot (Mar 18, 2010)

Smokelaw1's story is way better than the real one... I say David should adopt that one instead.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Mar 18, 2010)

carrot said:


> Smokelaw1's story is way better than the real one... I say David should adopt that one instead.


 
Thanks! But...what's the real one?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 18, 2010)

Essexman said:


> Davids never going to answer this is he? If he give an answer, the games up and no one will wonder what 777 stands for any more......





True, this is way too good of a free advertising campaign....lol. :laughing:


----------



## Dioni (Mar 18, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> Thanks! But...what's the real one?


 
+1
Yeah.. WHAT IS THE REAL???


----------



## carrot (Mar 18, 2010)

Really, it's not mine to tell. Also it's kinda dull compared to what you guys came up with...


----------



## mossyoak (Mar 18, 2010)

Its a Bible verse


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 19, 2010)

OCD said:


> What does "4Sevens" stand for? :thinking:


Quality and service. Simple.



Apollo Cree said:


> Maybe he's the 7th son of a 7th son of a 7th son of a 7th son. (Wonder how many of those there are in the world?)


I've heard that the 7th son of a 7th son has foresight, so one of those would have... sixteensight? :thinking:



Lost Hawaiian said:


> Perhaps David felt that ... 5Sevens would just be showing off.


_That_ would be obvious cheating.


----------



## orangeglo (Mar 23, 2010)

*Gettysburg address?

Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth, upon this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal. *


----------



## OCD (Mar 23, 2010)

Ooooooohhhhh......good one!


----------



## HarryN (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll join the fun. :laughing:

I was thinking it was because he works - Twenty - 4 x 7.


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 23, 2010)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3134068&postcount=32

Its basically derogatory slang


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 23, 2010)

For Steven´s.

Force evens´

maybe its a rugby related thing.. isnt there such an event as Usa sevens?
where teams are only 7 guys instead of 15?

or is it a biblical thing? "Four:7, refers to 2 Timothy 4:7 in the bible, where Paul writes to Timothy saying: I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith."

or is it other ufo related matter.. Roswell crash was in july 1947 wasnt it?

or just gun thing.. kalashnikov ak-47.

and arnold schwarzenegger was also born in 1947.


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 23, 2010)

daimleramg, your tagline image is just a little larger than the 500x100 allowed.


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 23, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> daimleramg, your tagline image is just a little larger than the 500x100 allowed.


 

Fixed, I need to re-read all the rules.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 24, 2010)

carrot said:


> Really, it's not mine to tell. Also it's kinda dull compared to what you guys came up with...


 
Let me guess, he just needed a User-name when he set up his CPF account; and went with the first thing that popped into his head.

Then when he decided to market his own line of lights, he realized his best chance of success was to use a name that we already know. And thus, 47 as a brand was born. Might as well stick with what works. Many decades from now, someone will stumble onto a light; and wonder why the top of it is stamped with "47." And they'll wonder why it's a forty-seven designation. Perhaps it has a ton of hidden modes, forty-seven in total. Then they'll find CPF. And an old and not quite as orange carrot will have to explain it to them.


----------



## nisshin (Mar 24, 2010)

My guess: 4Seven's lights are *L*ittle, *L*uxurious, and *L*uminous *L*ights--*LLLL* upside down!


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Mar 24, 2010)

The wait for David's response in this thread is worse than the wait for the vaporware press conference video.


----------



## Dioni (Mar 24, 2010)

nisshin said:


> My guess: 4Seven's lights are *L*ittle, *L*uxurious, and *L*uminous *L*ights--*LLLL* upside down!


 
LOL


----------



## Illum (Mar 24, 2010)

was.lost.but.now.found said:


> The wait for David's response in this thread is worse than the wait for the vaporware press conference video.



I wouldn't be surprised if he writes it off as a trade secret


----------



## Cataract (Mar 24, 2010)

I bet he was trying to figure out what to name his company one February and just sat there working on it 7 days a week. At the end of the month he looked at his work schedule for the month and there it was: 7777
(unless those are sideways check marks viewed in a mirror)


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 24, 2010)

fourth letter of alfabets is "Dee".
seventh is "Gee"
Fugees and BeeGees were taken so David took DeeGees aka 47s.


----------



## Lite_me (Mar 24, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> fourth letter of alfabets is "Dee".
> seventh is "Gee"
> Fugees and BeeGees were taken so David took DeeGees *aka 47s*.


Aaaaah.... So it's the AK47 of Flashlights!


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 24, 2010)

Lite_me said:


> Aaaaah.... So it's the AK47 of Flashlights!


There's an AK-47 driver board.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 25, 2010)

Maybe he's the youngest or eldest of 4 sons.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 26, 2010)

could be a fan of the hk sevens
http://www.hksevens.com/index.html


----------



## TorchBoy (Mar 26, 2010)

f22shift said:


> could be a fan of the hk sevens


Well, four of them, at least. But which four? :naughty:


----------



## burntoshine (Apr 3, 2010)

Radio said:


> I believe it's of biblical significance



you are indeed correct.

_4sevens come from a bibical reference from revelation/daniel -
refering to the end-times the great tribulation. The first sevens is
the last 7 years. 3.5 of which is the great tribulation. The next
sets of sevens are the seven seals, seven trumpets, seven bowls_


----------



## divine (Apr 4, 2010)

I always thought it was a gambling reference.


----------



## Illum (Apr 5, 2010)

_four _seas bounding _seven _continents? Perhaps hinting international domination and or recognition? :thinking:

4Sevens....473-8367...a phone number?


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 5, 2010)

4Sevens stands for quality.


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 5, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> 4Sevens stands for quality.


Copycat.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 5, 2010)

TorchBoy said:


> Copycat.


 
I copyrighted your idea. So now it's legally mine! :nana:

(Just kidding. Lucky for you I'm not a scumbag.)


----------



## PEU (Apr 5, 2010)

may be its related to a MAC OSX framework

It sounds similar :thinking:


Pablo


----------



## mchlwise (Apr 7, 2010)

Patriot said:


> True, this is way too good of a free advertising campaign....lol. :laughing:



I'm afraid we'll never hear from him directly on this issue at this point.


----------



## Illum (Apr 7, 2010)

mchlwise said:


> I'm afraid we'll never hear from him directly on this issue at this point.



we'll just have to confront him now aren't we?

_If you torture data long enough, it will confess
~Ronald Coase_


----------



## guiri (Apr 7, 2010)

Illum said:


> I wondered about it myself...then I gave up
> 
> 4 is the smallest number of colors sufficient to color all planar maps.
> 7 is the smallest number of sides of a regular polygon that is not constructible by straightedge and compass.
> ...



Phew! :sweat: I was so afraid you'd make this complicated...


----------



## don.gwapo (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey it's april 07 today that's why 4sevens stands for april 07. .


----------



## glockboy (Apr 7, 2010)

It's his birthday.  



don.gwapo said:


> Hey it's april 07 today that's why 4sevens stands for april 07. .


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Apr 8, 2010)

nisshin said:


> My guess: 4Seven's lights are *L*ittle, *L*uxurious, and *L*uminous *L*ights--*LLLL* upside down!


 
I think that's what David does when he goes to the bank with our money.

*L*O*L L*O*L *- *LLLL* upside down


----------



## 4sevens (Apr 8, 2010)

burntoshine said:


> you are indeed correct.
> 
> _4sevens come from a bibical reference from revelation/daniel -
> refering to the end-times the great tribulation. The first sevens is
> ...


Bingo!

Hey obscure names make great trademarks!


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 8, 2010)

oo: :twothumbs


----------



## OCD (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you!! :thanks:

Almost a shame to know the answer. I was enjoying all the clever suggestions!


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 8, 2010)

So, I was 180º in the wrong direction with my guess. And I am surprised to see David's response...figured he would keep us all guessing, something he's VERY good at!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 9, 2010)

4sevens said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Hey obscure names make great trademarks!


 
You do realize that everyone outside of our little community is going to wonder why the number forty seven is stamped on all of your models, right?


----------



## smokelaw1 (Apr 9, 2010)

I STILL think I'm right. I dont' care what this David guy says.


----------



## OCD (Apr 9, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> I STILL think I'm right. I dont' care what this David guy says.



Maybe he'll just use that story for his "alter ego"!


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 9, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> I STILL think I'm right. I dont' care what this David guy says.


 
LOL !

I'll bet he doesn't even own a Quark light.


----------

